# caad 9 4 red or BBQ



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

red or BBQ 2010 Caad 9 4 which do you prefer..? also is the bbq fork painted or plain carbon..?


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

BBQ is the way to go.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

BBQ for sure. Unless you like red, but if that were the case, you wouldn't be asking the question. Plus the decals on the red bike look stupid.

Asad


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

BBQ I know black is in right now, but I love it.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

jlandry said:


> BBQ I know black is in right now, but I love it.


Ah, but here's the thing: Black is _always_ in. Color trends come and go, but you'll never go wrong with black.

Asad


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

I am going to get the red myself. Mainly because everything I buy is black. I really like the white on the 9 1. 

Personally, I think cannondale did a great job with this years paint.


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

asad137 said:


> BBQ for sure. Unless you like red, but if that were the case, you wouldn't be asking the question. Plus the decals on the red bike look stupid.
> 
> Asad



 I kind of like the red......I've seen neither in person but i did see a 2009 caa9 6 in black.... it shows some fingerprints.... I couldn't tell if it even had a matte clear coat on it...and the fork was not painted .....did not care for the silver bar tape either ....,and the frame welds look...well....poor...........but they ride great....as for the 2010's caad 9 4's I think they both would look better with white seats....at his point I would just take which ever one I could get first............

BTW: how's it going with the f100 ..........? get the positioning worked out?


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Was the 2009 CAAD9 6 a matte finish or glossy? I thought the '09 6 only came in white and charcoal grey, both glossy?

I'm still loving the F100 overall -- it's light and quick, a comfortable enough ride running ~90-95psi in the tires (25c), and looks sharp. I've put about 125 miles on it since I got it, and I'm still tweaking the bar position. I have yet to find a good position that's comfortable both on the hoods and in the drops. I have a short torso, so I'm thinking I might switch out to an even shorter stem (I currently have a 90mm, would go to 80mm). If that doesn't help, I think a handlebar with a shorter drop might be in my future (the Neuvation bar has about a 150mm drop).

Asad


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Red


/thread


Starnut


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

> Was the 2009 CAAD9 6 a matte finish or glossy? I thought the '09 6 only came in white and charcoal grey, both glossy?


 you are right .....it was a 2009 caad 9 7

two weeks and if all goes well this will be mine...........black not avilable till november....


----------



## zsir (Nov 14, 2008)

lbs called and said cannodale shipped the caad 9 4 today....I might be riding it next weekend.... 

It's either going to get a white seat or black bar tape...haven't decided yet...........











thanks for voting


----------



## leedouthitt (Aug 19, 2008)

Starnut or others,

Would it void the warranty to have the BBQ frame custom painted so the outlined graphics and decals are entirely white? Is this possible?

Thank you very much.


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

leedouthitt said:


> Starnut or others,
> 
> Would it void the warranty to have the BBQ frame custom painted so the outlined graphics and decals are entirely white? Is this possible?
> 
> Thank you very much.


The warranty is void if you modify the frame in any way. In reality, it depends on your shop and what has happened to your frame that requires you to use the warranty. I would look into some vinyl stickers that could be removed. I see where you are coming from, the BBQ looks good with solid while letters (thats my segue into pic whoring):


----------

